
Microsoft Makes Concessions to Disgruntled OneDrive Fans - ingve
https://www.thurrott.com/cloud/microsoft-consumer-services/onedrive/62949/microsoft-makes-concessions-to-disgruntled-onedrive-fans
======
vxNsr
This whole saga has been terribly embarrassing for anyone who was evangelizing
for onedrive, whether they were employees or just excited fans.

They now have to go back on their word and explain that 30gb is actually
somehow 5gb unless you provide a credit card # then it's 1tb for a year for
free and after that if you don't remember to opt out $100/year or something.
Why not leave everything as it was for current customers and just limit new
ones. They've done it before when they had skydrive/windows live mesh/windows
live folders/office live workspaces which each offered an independant amount
of free data (usually somewhere between 5-25gb) when they eventually
consolidated them all anyone who had previously used the services got 25gb
while OneDrive (formerly SkyDrive) offered 15gb.

And in general grandfathered deals aren't unprecedented, nearly every credit
card/cell phone plan/[any service with long term agreements] that changes lets
people who had the original keep what they had and just changes things for new
customers.

~~~
keithpeter
I don't evangelise exactly, but I do try to raise the issue of backups
generally with the teenagers I teach. Sync to online storage is relatively
easy to do and hard to forget to do (if you see what I mean). College work is
relatively small in file size. The 'stuff' can be larger (into 10s of Gb).

------
geff82
They should just add a cap at 1 TB (plus maybe a pay option for more) and
leave Onedrive as it was. And by that I mean: Onedrive like it was on Windows
8.1, with file representations. I convertet many people to their ecosystem in
the Win8 days, but now my advice is a bit embarassing in retrospect as they do
not prove to be reliable.

~~~
devsquid
Its seems so silly. Like they give out unlimited storage and market the crap
out of it. Then what do they expect consumers to do be stoked on having it but
politely not use it? Then cutting storage down for it free tier... I don't
know man I mean how much money do you really think they could be losing?

~~~
ableal
Seen from very far away and totally outside, this looks like an internal push-
and-shove, with the (new ?) head of OneDrive saying "screw it, we're not
paying out of our budget for the prizes that the hardware teams are handing
out to their customers".

The worrisome part is that it took one month to sort this out. Sort of.

~~~
devsquid
Ahhh good ole Microsoft

------
hippo8
tldr; Use link below and your account will not be affected when the amount of
free storage changes from 15 GB to 5 GB and the +15 GB camera roll bonus is
discontinued.*

[https://preview.onedrive.com/bonus/](https://preview.onedrive.com/bonus/)

~~~
rzzzt
Looks like it's an OAuth2 client application that you grant permission to top
out the reduced free storage with an equal amount of bonus storage.

~~~
msh
I don't understand what you are trying to explain.

~~~
yabatopia
You have to sign up for OneDrive Preview to keep your current (free) storage
limit. OneDrive Preview adds the storage back to your account.

------
Oletros
You pay for Office 365 and you can get only a refund, you're a free user and
you get a full free year.

Yap, this is how Microsoft creates loyal customers, punishing them

------
7952
Anecdotally I think that products like OneDrive are mostly in competition with
USB hard drives rather than other online services for consumers. The massive
free account is a very good deal, but the recurring payment certainly is not
compared to just buying a $100 drive.

Why not offer a product for $100+ that lasts for 5 years. This is what people
wanted with the free product, so maybe they would actually pay for it.

------
jhwhite
Wait, so do Office 365 Home customers not get "unlimited" storage anymore?

~~~
FlyingLawnmower
I believe it is capped at 1 TB now.

~~~
scholia
Which is 1TB per person. Home supports 5 users so that's 5TB.

Even at 1TB, it's reasonably cheap online storage....

